# Adopt-A-Highway



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Did 14 miles the other day (7 miles both sides of the road)

48 miles (24 both sides of the road) to go.

My section - Mirror Lake Highway, milepost 24 (Provo River Falls) thru milepost 55 (WY/UT state line)



Some guy picked up about 10 bags I left along the road. God bless him. A lot of little stuff this year.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Goob.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great Job Goob! Probably the most productive exercise anyone can do


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

That’s awesome Goob, nice work!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Never seen so many people up on the Mirror Lake Highway as in 2020. Sometimes there were vehicles parked so far away from the Ruth Lake Trailhead that it was further from their vehicles than it was from the trailhead to Ruth Lake. You would think with all the thousands, perhaps billions, of outdoor enthusiasts using the Mirror Lake Highway the road would be a garbage dump.....BUT NO...it was the really clean, as clean as I've seen it since we started cleaning it up in 1994.

I have always said if you keep a place cleaned up most people will keep it clean when they use it. The amount of trash last year on "our" part of the Mirror Lake Highway was proof of that. Thanks to all of you that DIDN"T throw **** out yer window.

We cleaned it twice, walked every inch of it form the Wyoming border to Provo River Falls.....31 miles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2008 was another good year:









There Is Hope


I have a good stretch of road on Utah's Adopt-a-Highway program on Utah Hwy 150. I went out this morning to begin the first road clean-up of the year. The road looks pretty good, not worth the gas to drive up there for a cleaning. The snowmobilers were kind to me and the folks from the "Over the...




www.utahwildlife.net


----------

